# Product Walkthrough | ARC: String Textures



## ARC Samples (Aug 1, 2018)

Hello, 

I wanted to advertise again the walkthrough to ARC: String Textures. I really believe that ARC Samples in on to something great here, searching out the niches in an industry that is flooded with the same old samples. String Textures isn't just another string pack, it's an innovative library full of intriguing timbres. 

Why am I so passionate?

Because I have a great desire to expand what I've started. We've had great investment so far but we need more! We need all the support we can get from the sampling, VI, and composer industries, so we can develop and innovate the company for future products. We want to stretch the boundaries of the modern sampling industry. 

What can you do?

Buy our product, promote our product to your friends, and be part of our growing community of our users that want niche and rare virtual instruments to accompany their high-quality libraries!

Watch the demo below


----------

